# Whizzard...



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jul 18, 2015)

Can't tell you how many people say, "hey! Nice wizard"...haha

'48 b6 all OG with '48 J model Whizzer kit.

Patina preserved

The seat was the finishing touch. Nice old 40's wide butt persons.

My dream bike

Rides great and runs even better. I ride in about a mile a couple times a week.

Gets more attention than any car at the car show. 

Tyler
































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 19, 2015)

reel nice whizzer i like it alot thanks for putting this on like to see more of thees on the cabe  from bicycle larry


----------



## mason_man (Jul 19, 2015)

WOW  Nice, with lots of cool stuff .

Ray


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Jul 27, 2015)

This bike is really sweet. I would love to own something like this. I guess I have whizzer fever.


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Aug 20, 2015)

Look at recent posts in motorized to see how to modify and put a chain guard on.  Ray


----------



## bricycle (Aug 20, 2015)

does anyone know if it is counterproductive to put parade/show bars on any springer fork (At axle)


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Aug 20, 2015)

bricycle said:


> does anyone know if it is counterproductive to put parade/show bars on any springer fork (At axle)




It's counter productive but I like them and I don't care. I've see a few on barn fresh whizzers and liked the look. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

